

Anonymous takes on Mexican drug cartel, Los Zetas - 3am
http://idealab.talkingpointsmemo.com/2011/10/anonymous-takes-on-mexican-drug-cartel-los-zetas.php

======
orenmazor
this sounds like something William Gibson came up with 20 years ago.

